
Swiss Startup Innolith Claims 1000 Wh/Kg Battery Breakthrough - resalisbury
https://cleantechnica.com/2019/04/04/swiss-startup-innolith-claims-1000-wh-kg-battery-breakthrough/
======
olliej
I have questions:

"We take the organic materials out and replace them with inorganic or
basically salt-like materials, and that does two things for you. One is it
gets rid of your fire risk,"

Isn't lithium the flammable bit? Am I missing something super
important/obvious here?

"Greenshields says full production is probably 3 to 5 years away."

But surely they could provide a large demonstration battery?

Seriously, I'm tired of "revolutionary battery solves all the problems"
articles without an actual tech demonstration verified by the reporter and a
competent third party. These nonsense articles need to stop being published on
HN.

~~~
gvb
> But surely they could provide a large demonstration battery?

They have:

"Pie in the sky? Heard it all before? Perhaps. The part that separates
Innolith from all the others who claim to have invented the latest and
greatest next new thing in battery storage technology is that is[sic] _already
has one of its batteries installed and operating_ [in Hagerstown, Maryland]"

~~~
ksec
So they are basically in Real World testing already?

Out of all the battery breakthrough news I read, I think this is the first
time any were actually being put into use.

